# WTB Smith Motor Wheel



## stingrayjoe (Jun 24, 2012)

WTB Complete Smith Motor Wheel

PM or e-mail me direct


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2012)

Joe, just a tip...if you have to have one, make sure the one you buy is complete, what ever it costs, because you'll never find parts for those suckers!


----------

